# New lens for FujiFilm S5 Pro



## gogga (Dec 27, 2008)

I am debating between a few lenses for my FujiFilm S5 Pro.

Lenses I have:
80-200 2.8
105 2.8
17-50 2.8

Lenses I am considering:
*1. AF-S Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G Autofocus Lens

*2. Normal 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM Autofocus Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras

3. Fisheye 10.5mm f/2.8G ED AF DX Fisheye-Nikkor Autofocus Lens for Digital Cameras

#3 i've been wanting for fun. i will most likely not get it. [but i might since my 17-50 covers the 30mm and 50mm...]

i really want a lens I can carry everywhere and that won't be as bulky as 17-50, 105, and especially 80-200.

50mm makes less sense than 30mm as i am hoping to mainly use this lens for basic portrait stuff. i take a lot of photos of people fairly up close and i need a fast lens that would do the trick. like "hey, smile for the camera" type of stuff.

what do you think? 30? 50? or forget it and get the crazy fisheye for cool effect not previously reachable?

money is less of an object than love of what i would receive. photography is a hobby for me and hobbies are supposed to make one happy 

cheers.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

30 is a good allrounder for croped format cameras. Not very sharp at f/1.4 but then that is outweighed by it's usefulness.


----------



## gogga (Dec 28, 2008)

thank you. my thoughts exactly.



Garbz said:


> Not very sharp at f/1.4



i hear this phrase often.  what does it mean for lens to be not very sharp?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

Now that is a phrase I don't hear very often 

DSLRs, especially ones as capable as the S5 Pro pretty much outperform most lenses that get thrown at them. The Sigma 30mm when used at f/1.4 will produce images that may appear noticeably soft when inspected closely. Now this is not actually field relevant. It still produces excellent images, but it had to be mentioned just incase you may, like some other people here, scrutinise your images by zooming all the way in. If you did that you'd find that your other 3 lenses would produce noticeably sharper images, and indeed they are all known for their excellent image quality.

What does this mean for you if you view the photos on your screen in their entirety? Nothing, you won't notice the difference. It also means nothing when producing normal sized prints. But if you decide to print A3 or larger sized images you man notice this lens at f/1.4 is not up to spec. At smaller apertures it is every bit as nice as the rest of your gear.


----------



## gogga (Dec 28, 2008)

aha. gotcha.

i see the problem you mention with some images printed large but that's easily fixed in photoshop.  when i plan to print something big and expensive it's always a good idea to do a few zoom-test-prints on my little HP here.

i will keep that in mind though and will do a few test runs with the camera.

so far 30mm is winning.

10.5 though?  i've been wanting it ever since the day i tried it out at B&H. should i just forget all these workhorse lenses and go for the cool crazy 10.5?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

That is entirely up to personal taste. Like buying a macro lens, only you can really say if you like it. Definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## gogga (Dec 28, 2008)

thank you.  good advice!

cheers, mate


----------

